# Need CPT code help.



## coder25 (Jan 18, 2010)

My surgeon performed an ex lap with LOA, closure of jejunojenal mesenteric defect and Peterson's defect, repair of recurrent ventral hernia with Prolene mesh component separation. 

Any ideas??? I found a lap code for the Peterson's defect, but nothing for open.  Also not sure how to code the jejunojenal mesenteric defect, unless it goes with the Peterson defect.   They closed the defects with running suture of 0 PDS. Pt is s/p gastric bypass.

Thanks for the help!

Peggy


----------

